# Iron On Patches - heat press settings



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got a shipment in of iron on patches and I was wondering what the settings should be. Temperature, time, and technique. Is it as simple as placing the patch face up on the palet and pressing for a set amount of time? Should I use a teflon sheet between patch and heating surface? Where's my Mom when I need her. 

Ryan


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Any comments on patches would be appreciated. Thankx

Ryan


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

i recently transferred some iron on patches to some khaki shirts and hats and it all depends on the thickness of the patch. i had the temp between 350 and 375 for 15 to 20 seconds. i would suggest putting teflon over the patch to preserve the quality. i had a few hiccups, but it went well and this is my first time doing this. any ideas of where to get military style khaki shirts at wholesale?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Peanutz said:


> Just got a shipment in of iron on patches and I was wondering what the settings should be. Temperature, time, and technique. Is it as simple as placing the patch face up on the palet and pressing for a set amount of time? Should I use a teflon sheet between patch and heating surface? Where's my Mom when I need her.
> 
> Ryan


You should contact the vendor where you got the patches from to ask what the recommended application settings are.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You should contact the vendor where you got the patches from to ask what the recommended application settings are.


That's the thing, I called them along with 3 other patch sellers. Nobody knew for sure. They all said "cotton settings" - that narrows it down  . 

I did call a local embroidery guy and he said 330 for 8-10 seconds for the patches he makes. I've pressed 7 different patches at 275 for 9 seconds - 5 held well after pressing the outside and then turning the garment inside out and pressing again. The other 2 peeled off pretty easily. Washed one also and it held well. 

The thing is, nobody knows for sure. Oh well, I've have to research it more when my business slows down in November.

Ryan K.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> That's the thing, I called them along with 3 other patch sellers. Nobody knew for sure. They all said "cotton settings" - that narrows it down


That seems weird that the vendor wouldn't know how to apply their own patches?

"cotton setting" sounds like it's for a home iron. I would try a high heat like the embroidery guy recommended and a heavy pressure.

I also wouldn't buy from that patch supplier anymore. If they don't know how to apply their own patches, I'm not sure who would.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

*That's a pretty good point about not knowing their own merchandise. Purchased patches from the company that owns the license;*

*http://www.canddvisionaryinc.com/cd2005/index.php*

*I appreciate your time helping me out with this question. You too IrieInnovator. This is my new favorite website; instead of playing a game of Euchre on the internet during lunch, I now look at this site.*

*Ryan K.*


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

I just answered another question concerning temp. Look for it. Yes, you should use teflon otherwise the glue will leak around the edge & hit your platen & then make a spot on your next garment.


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

I also recommend the "cotton setting". I use this setting when applying patches. Didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Beckyf (Aug 20, 2013)

I have made a couple of patches and used a heat seal material and applied them to ball caps. But i'm finding out they fall off when washed or starts lifting just a couple of days after placement any sugestions ?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Embroidered Appliques

With Heat Press Machine – 350 degrees for 20 seconds or 375 degrees for 15 seconds with medium pressure.
Use of a protective cloth is recommended.


----------

